# Ugh. 3 rats rescued. (Pics added)



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

I called an ad in the paper about 3 free female rats yesterday. The woman's story sounded a bit fishy to me: in college, not enough time to care for them, but they _have_ to be gone by Friday. Why the rush? Also, when asked to estimate their ages, she thought one of the girls was 3 1/2 - 4 years old. She advised me that one girl had a tumor as well as a permanent head tilt left over from an inner ear infection.

I knew that our rescue was full and not taking surrenders at the moment, but this situation didn't sound right, and the fact that they were being given away for free in the classifieds worried me about their chances of finding a good home. So I called the woman in charge of the rescue's surrender program and between the two of us we decided the situation was urgent enough to take them. Yay!

So today I went to pick them up, and here's the reality:

The girls were kept in a urine-stained, rusted cage that hadn't been cleaned - dirty bedding had just been scooped out and new added in - in god knows how long. The cage wasn't tiny, but it wasn't big enough for three adult rats. There was a pine house that was soaked with urine and reeked to high heaven.

The one girl's tumor is huge, about the size of an apricot, and I'm not sure her head tilt is actually a head tilt. It resembles neurological symptoms to me, but I've never seen a rat with imbalance issues from an ear infection before so maybe I'm wrong. She has an appointment to have the tumor removed on Saturday.

They all have scabs all over them. One girl's back is covered in open, bleeding sores. I'm picking up Revolution for them tomorrow. They're all sneezing and congested.

When I picked through the food she gave me, I found: a half full bag of alfalfa, a half full bag of timothy hay, and an almost empty bag of parrot seed mix. That's all.

I don't think the owner was abusing them, but they have some obvious issues that required medical care and weren't addressed. Their diet was terrible, and their cage was pitiful-looking. No toys, unclean and cramped. 

These girls already have a home lined up for them. I love it when things work out and everything falls into place like this. One thing is for sure: these girls are better off out of that home. They're currently working their way through a bowl of Suebee's and Wellness dog food. They figured out how the hammock works pretty quickly, and love their new digs. I'll try to get pics up soon.

ETA: Pics!

This is Zee. You can see the sores on her shoulders from scratching.










This is Astrid, the youngest and most outgoing. Also, absolutely beautiful.










And poor Ms. Brigsby, the oldest and the one with the tumor and head tilt.


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Ugh. 3 rats rescued.*

aw poor little things.. sounds like u you got them just in time!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Ugh. 3 rats rescued.*

Poor girls.

I feel so sorry when rats end up in this state because of ignorance. It's hard to understand why the owner would let them get to that state? She didn't realise? She didn't want to help? She didn't know how to help? It's such a sad story that happens time and time again.

Well done Jules  Keep us updated on these girlies - and pictures are manditory


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Ugh. 3 rats rescued.*

Sounds like abuse to me. Extreme neglect. Geeze people, the internet is so easy these days, there's not a lot of excuse to be THAT ignorant! Sigh. 

Good for you Jules, I hope those poor dears get a perfect second chance!


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Ugh. 3 rats rescued.*



CaptainFlow said:


> Sounds like abuse to me. Extreme neglect.


What I meant was that I don't think it was intentional. I don't think that they saw the problems and ignored them because "they're just rats". I think money was an issue, and that's why the woman wanted to give them to someone better able to take care of them. She did seem to care about them.


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

Aww the poor dears  The one with the ear infection and tumor looks just like Luna! Well minus the tumor. It's so large! Is it possible to get it removed or does she have to live the rest of her life with that?


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

AceYourFace said:


> The one with the ear infection and tumor looks just like Luna! Well minus the tumor. It's so large! Is it possible to get it removed or does she have to live the rest of her life with that?





JulesMichy said:


> She has an appointment to have the tumor removed on Saturday.


:wink: It's all taken care of.

By the way, these girls have not stopped eating since they got here. They've gone through a bowl and a half of food already. It was quite funny seeing Astrid try to figure out how to eat hard, spiral pasta. Ms. Brigsby was eating a piece and Astrid kept trying to take it from her, so I gave her one, and she played with it for awhile and then went back over to Ms. B as if to say: "Mine's not working. How'd you do yours?"


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

JulesMichy said:


> "Mine's not working. How'd you do yours?"


Hahaha, _best_ mental image all evening! 
Live the good life, girls!


----------



## TheFuzzWhisperer (Mar 24, 2008)

Poor little things!
I'm so glad you saved them!!
KUDOSSSSS

Little Asrid is gorgeous.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

They've been treated for mites. The vet also said that they had lice (wonderful). And she confirmed my suspicions that Ms. B's "head tilt" was actually something neurological going on. Dunno if its a tumor or side effects from a stroke, or what.


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

Well I'm glad that woman had the good sense to give them up for a better home. Sometimes its better to have them go to a good home when you don't have the money for medical care than to keep them untreated. I'm glad the 4 of you found each other. I hope everything gets taken care of with Ms. B


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks Jules for making the world a better place because of people like you and all of us who care about animals.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

when i saw the last girl my eyes welled up i don't care who you are, a moron could see they needed medical help, and who ever was there owner should have a cloud of shame and guilt over their head!!!! (now that i got that off my chest) they are actully very pretty rats for what they've been through, after ready about they're condition i expected them to look horrid. i am sooooo glad you saved them, keep us updated about the surgery  tell the Mrs. i wish her luck!


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

It seems like they received advice from a pet store, and never attempted to find additional information. Sigh....I'm not trying to defend the owner but there SHOULD be more informed people working in pet shops, or no pets should be sold. 

On one hand I got my lovely little pets at a pet store, and I'd never trade them; however, I, like others, was misinformed. Also not everyone has access to a rescue or breeder but nearly everyone has access to a pet store. Sigh......... conflicted as usual. 

anyway.........glad it all worked out!!!!


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

ohh the poor things, I'm so glad they're safe now though, thank goodness.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Jules, how did Mrs B get on with her lumpectomy?


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't know!  I haven't received an update yet. I don't even know if she had the surgery or not, because she was pretty congested so they might have held off until she was healthier. I'll post any info when I get it.


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

Please keep us posted-- I am glad you rescued them.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

Just got an email back from the rescue. All of the girls are on antibiotics to treat their respiratory infections, and Ivermectin for the lice. The rescue has decided not to remove Ms. B's tumor due to her advanced age and multiple health issues. They suspect a pituitary tumor is the cause of her neurological symptoms. 

Ms. B seems to be doing just fine with the tumor, her appetite and activity level haven't been effected, so she will be allowed to live out the rest of her natural life as comfortably as possible.

All of the girls have been placed in a forever home together.


----------



## cuterats (Mar 29, 2008)

Those poor things. I am glad people will save rats off the street like that. Good for you. I hope there are other people are like you.


----------



## noelle (Mar 29, 2008)

I just wanted to put in a statement... 

I am a college student. And though there are some other college students out there who think how wonderful having a small pet would be in their dorms... not all of us are like that. 

So, the whole college student thing... that isn't a factor.. 

it's just that some people are idiots.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I'm in college, too. 

Unfortunately, there are almost as many stupid/insensitive/irresponsible/etc people here as anywhere...


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm in college too. ****, I'm a pre-vet student and I work part-time, and yet I still have time for not only my rats, but animals that I foster as well. I'm completely aware that she was just using that as an excuse.


----------



## calvo88 (Feb 3, 2008)

wow! Im really glad you got to them in time, I would love to do something like this one day  this is quite inspiring! keep us updated on Ms Brigsby


----------



## angel (Mar 23, 2008)

thats so sad, poor little ratties, hope they are wonderfully happy and healthy now. glad to hear there are people who care like you.


----------

